
Neural Photo Editing with Introspective Adversarial Networks - modeless
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FDELBFSeqQs
======
visionp
Very impressive! It reminds me of this image generation and editing work via
Generative Adversarial Networks
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9c4z6YsBGQ0](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9c4z6YsBGQ0)
([https://github.com/junyanz/iGAN](https://github.com/junyanz/iGAN)) posted
before. Seems lots of efforts in this direction.

------
brudgers
Code repository: [https://github.com/ajbrock/Neural-Photo-
Editor](https://github.com/ajbrock/Neural-Photo-Editor)

